# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  حياتو يتفقد استعدادات السودان لأمم المحليين

## مرهف

* وصل إلى الخرطوم عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم “الكاف” في اطار  الوقوف على آخر استعدادات السودان لاستضافة نهائيات أمم أفريقيا للمحليين التي  تنطلق فعالياتها في الرابع من فبراير الجاري.
وتضم البطولة أربع مجموعات موزعة بين الخرطوم ومدينتي مدني وبورتسودان بمشاركة  16 منتخباً وينتظر أن يلتقي حياتو مع ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة السوداني رئيس  اللجنة العليا المنظمة للبطولة.
وعبر حياتو في تصريحات صحفية عن سعادته للمعلومات التي تؤكد نجاح الإعداد لتنظيم  البطولة في نسختها الثانية، وذكر أن السودان مؤهل لتقديم المنافسة بشكل جيد. يذكر  أن منتخب جنوب أفريقيا يعتبر أول المنتخبات التي وصلت إلى الخرطوم أمس الأول،  وأعقبه المنتخب الكاميروني الذي وصل على دفعتين، بجانب المنتخب التونسي الذي يصل  اليوم.

...

*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*سيجد استاد المريخ  اكثر  استعدادا لاستقبال  مباريات الدوره انشاء الله 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحتانه
					

سيجد استاد المريخ  اكثر  استعدادا لاستقبال  مباريات الدوره انشاء الله 



ان شا الله
...

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*شجعوا المنتخب:dn8:أخضر أسود أبيض أحمر علمنا إلتهبصقر الجديان شعار لتيمنا الصعبمنتخب سودنا القومي فريق من دهبحيصول ويجول محلي ويسوي العجبنسينا ألوان القمة وساندنا المنتخبجميعنا نشجع وندعم في فرحة وطربهبوا جميعا يلا من أجل اللقب:dn8:
*

----------


## nona

*نحن بنلعب للسودان لا لجماعة ولا لكيان
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*نسأل الله أن يوفق القائمين علي البطولة والمنتخب حتي نقدم صورة مشرفة للعالم عن هذا الوطن الحبيب ...

*

----------

